# I need help!!



## Signut (May 23, 2011)

Hello everybody
I need help. I love the sig sauer p229 but i want to get the 229 in the .40 E2 edition. i can find the 9mm for around $740.00 but i am having a difficult time even finding the E2 in the .40 online. Any suggestions? Websites? or contacts?
Thanks 
Signut


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

The E2 pistols have been discontinued. But, Sig is starting to put E2 grips on the guns that normally came with polymer grip panels. Just look for an E29-40-BSS that has the E2 grips. The only thing you would lose is the SRT trigger that the E2 pistol has.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

BTW: $740 is significantly below dealer cost, so if you can live with 9mm, jump on it!


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

on sig's site in the FAQ section they say send it in and they'll install the SRT $ was not mentioned but free is doubtful!


----------

